# Uwell Crown : 0.25 and 0.5 dual SS coils



## Nimatek (20/11/15)

Hey all,

Just checking to see who has stock of these coils ?

Cape Town would be nice, but shipping isn't an issue.

Many thanks


----------



## Dubz (21/11/15)

http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/c...heat/products/uwell-crown-0-25-s-s-dual-coils
http://vapeclub.co.za/collections/c...oducts/copy-of-uwell-crown-0-5-s-s-dual-coils
http://savapegear.co.za/products/uwell-crown-coils?variant=8946152643

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Nimatek (21/11/15)

Many thanks @Dubz , I saw SA Vape Gear had the 0.5 but not the 0.25, sadly I completely forgot about VapeClub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/11/15)

We also have the RBA's for the tank.

http://savapegear.co.za/products/uwell-crown-tank-rba-coil?variant=6552491779


----------



## Nimatek (21/11/15)

Thx @SAVapeGear, i got the rba with it and will build on it soon. Looking to replenish my supply of std coils as well since these things are insanely good. 

I may opt for the 0.5 coils rather since this tank both drinks juice like an alcoholic Irishman and drains battery like a submarine without fuel cells. 

Think i may have to look at a second mod just for the crown, with more batteries.

I cannot put this thing down however. Every single hit on the std 0.25 coil is pure heaven.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/11/15)

I like the 0.5 coils. They are all you need. I use my tank on a sigelei 150tc.It is a excellent device for the crown. I have them on sale at the moment. The crown tanks are just the best in my opinion. I run my 0.5 coil between 50w and 75w depending on the juice. Flavor is just out of the world. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (21/11/15)

I also just want to mention that this is a High performance tank.

It seems there are many people trying to run these coils at 40W and then they are not getting good flavor and not a good experience.

This tank needs high wattage because it is dual SS coils.

0.5 Ohm coil 50w - 80w

0.25 Ohm coil 70w - 120w.

These coils also last very long.Got a month out of my first coil.They are a little expensive but they last very long.


----------



## Nimatek (21/11/15)

Yeah i am maxed at 75w on the vtc and the vape is slightly warm but just amazing! I cannot get enough of it. Gonna order a set of the 0.5 coils payday.

Looks like i am also getting the rolo rx200 since my builds are happy and that should run the tank happily on 3 batteries.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------

